# WOW - asd59878 has the 300 sitting right!



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got the 'ol girl standing tall on the right tires!






























He's going to swap the rear diff to an IRS converted 250 big red rear, and get a pair of custom Cobra axles made for the rear. - Glad to see the bike coming together as I had always planned.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahhh yes looks good ...ive followed it since u went through ur troubles tryin to beef stock axles lol i like cobra, my buddy has a set on his lifted big bear, so maybe ur friend will have good turnout with this bike!


----------



## Dirtyrancher86 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good! How do you make a straight axle diff into a irs diff tho?


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks good. Wish my 300 had some more lift, and IRS.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

man that thing is sweet,


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to talk with Jamie, but I would assume it's right around 19-20" of ground clearance, as it had 17 on the little "27" vamps.




Dirtyrancher86 said:


> Looks good! How do you make a straight axle diff into a irs diff tho?


 
It can be done to some SRA rear diffs & requires custom machining/welding/etc. - James, aka "xtremerancher" will be handling the conversion.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you have a 54% in that? Wanting to ditch the 28" MudZillas and throw a set of 29.5's on my 300 but it only has an 18% GR, not sure if it will be able to spin them or not. I don't know of anyone with similar motor work either.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is not even a 300 motor to begin with. - That's the old 350 foreman 4-valve motor, with a Wiseco HC piston, Webb cam, fully ported head, & what equates to around a 35% gear reduction. 

The 54% for the 300 motor is 69% in the 350D, but that much reduction is not needed for that motor to sling 30's. 




In the mud we ride I had trouble turning the 27 vamps with the 18% in the original 300 motor. 29.5's *definitely* need more reduction. - That said, Justin Graves has a 30ish % reduction in testing now that will make for a "happy medium" between the 18 & 54, thus not giving up entirely on riding outside of mud holes.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

It actually is a 300 bottom end, just the crank and top end is off a 350 with 90mm wiseco piston = 433cc. 

30% would be ideal for me, I may try puting 29.5's on it just to see what it does. Its probably going to get the bottle too, for good measure.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

300 with a bottle never thought that would be in same sentence together lol...my 300 just likes to be rode, dont think I have ever pinned it lol now the brute is a different ball game 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen a few built "300"s with a bottle. Instant torque at the touch of a button, lol. 


That new 30% should really be ideal for a lot of people.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd be interested in the 30% for the 300 I'm building for my kids


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

How does one go about putting a bottle on a Honda 300, It would be interesting to see such a small motor with NOS.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Same as any other wet-system. Fogger nozzle in the intake boot, a small fuel pump & regulator to feed the fuel side and that pretty much sums it up. 

It comes down to % of power & the strength of the engine components. A 15hp shot would be a super small kit, yet you're talking basically doubling the HP that the rod/crank/etc were designed for. - Even with that little of a shot a big % of the spray would be going straight through out the exhaust.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine runs NOS on his 300 that he races. Fastest 300 I've ever seen. It's ridiculous. Don't know any details about it. But I think he said he took the gears out of a 300 ex whatever GR that is. And of course a but load of motor work.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The EX gears are the common 18% reduction. - If you're gonna spray it most of the time(as in racing) then that's probably all the reduction I would do since the spray is going to add plenty of torque on it's own.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just for note, he has this up for trade/sale. - He also sold the new renegade he had just bought, looking to get a max chassis bike or rzr so that he & his wife can comfortably ride together.


----------



## asd59878 (May 9, 2011)

Man let me tell ya how hard it was to let that bike go, I wanted that bike for years finally got it and the wife pretty much gave me an option to buy a bike we both could ride or I could quit riding so much lol... Well you see what happend I bought a 2011 rzr 800s loaded. On the bright side the guy that bought it is deff finishing it, he has it tore apart and Jose at cobra axles is building 2 rear axles as we speak he already has them in his possession. I wanted to keep it BAD. But I needed the cash to pay off my razor I can't afford any more montly bills. JP did one of the best fab jobs I've ever seen in a atv on that bike I know I will regret selling it. On a side note I sold some parts bikes and got another big lifted SRA pretty dang cheap that needs some asd loving


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Just as long as we can see videos of the honda wen its finished lol


----------

